# Chief Mark Thomas Carter - NSW DevGru



## Ravage (Dec 17, 2007)

*SEAL chief killed in Iraq, Navy says*
Staff writer
Posted : Friday Dec 14, 2007 12:03:13 EST

A Virginia-based SEAL who received two Bronze Stars with “V” devices was killed Tuesday in Iraq, according to a Navy release.

Chief Special Warfare Operator Mark Thomas Carter, 27, of Fallbrook, Calif., was killed in enemy action somewhere in Iraq. Carter was with Tactical Development and Evaluation Squadron 2, based in Virginia Beach, Va.

Carter joined the Navy in 1998, according to Navy records, and graduated from Basic Underwater Demolition/SEAL school the next year. He was assigned to SEAL Team 3, based at Naval Base Coronado, Calif., then SEAL Team 7.

In April 2004, Carter was assigned to Naval Special Warfare Development Group at Dam Neck, Va., according to information provided by Navy Personnel Command. That group, formerly known as SEAL Team 6, is an ultra-secretive unit that reports to Joint Special Operations Command, which includes Delta Force.

He received his current assignment in July 2006. Carter was selected for chief earlier this year.

“I am honored to serve with and lead men and women like Chief Mark Carter. He was an outstanding SEAL, teammate, and great American,” Carter’s commanding officer, who was not named, said in a statement. “On behalf of my command, I extend my condolences and heartfelt sympathy to his family and friends. His ultimate sacrifice, the most noble act for any American warrior, is our tragic loss, and I urge those who knew him to honor his life, in the best way we know how.”

In addition to his Bronze Star, Carter received a Joint Service Commendation Medal with “V” device, two Navy and Marine Corps Commendation Medals, two Combat Action Ribbons, and an Afghanistan Campaign Medal, among other decorations.

“Losing any of the warriors serving in Naval Special Warfare is a significant loss, but losing a chief petty officer makes that loss even tougher,” said Lt. David Luckett, Naval Special Warfare Group 2 spokesman. “Like so many of his brothers in the SEAL community, Chief Carter lived the SEAL Code, and his actions on and off the battlefield embodied everything noble about serving in the Navy and in Naval Special Warfare.”

Carter is survived by his father, mother, three brothers and four sisters.


----------



## AWP (Dec 17, 2007)

Blue Skies, Chief.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 17, 2007)

R.I.P.


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 17, 2007)

RIP


----------



## Ex3 (Dec 17, 2007)

May he rest in peace.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 17, 2007)

RIP.


----------



## Jester23 (Dec 17, 2007)

RIP, Chief


----------



## Pete031 (Dec 17, 2007)

Rest in Peace,
Pro Patria


----------



## MsKitty (Dec 17, 2007)

RIP Warrior!

My guy's favorite lines from the movie 13th Warrior, as probably most of you guys are as follows:



"Lo, there do I see my father...
lo, there do I see my mother, and my sisters and my BROTHERS.
lo, there do I see, the line of my people
back to the beginning...
lo, they do call to me...
they bid me to take my place among them....
in the Halls of Valhalla...
"WHERE THE BRAVE MAY LIVE....FOREVER!"


----------



## tova (Dec 17, 2007)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 17, 2007)

Rest in Peace, Chief.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Dec 18, 2007)

"Pax Tecum"


----------



## Rabid Badger (Dec 20, 2007)

*Heroes All. Job well done.*

*Gone but not forgotten.* *RIP Chief.*


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 20, 2007)

RIP Chief Carter

Prayers out to your family and brothers in arms

LL


----------



## MsKitty (Dec 20, 2007)

He was a student at BUD/S when BF was an instructor there, he said even then he was a fine student!


----------



## Rabid Badger (Dec 20, 2007)

*I know a lot of SEAL's*

and that is ONE HELL OF A COMPLIMENT.....True Warrior...

as are all who've given the ultimate sacrifice and all who are still fighting for us.

We thank you....


----------



## 0699 (Dec 21, 2007)

RIP Chief.

Thank you.


----------



## MADMIKE175 (Dec 21, 2007)

Dammit.

Rest In Peace, Warrior.


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 22, 2007)

Rest easy SEAL.  Your watch is over.


----------



## Ravage (Dec 22, 2007)

I've managed to obtain a pic


----------



## Mikko1208 (Dec 22, 2007)

Rest In Peace


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 11, 2014)

Remembering Badger.  Godspeed, Chief.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 12, 2014)

Nearly seven years now, but never too late to remember.

Rest In God's Own Peace, SEAL. Thanks for your service, and your sacrifice.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 17, 2014)

RIP and Hand Salute.


----------



## CBTech (Dec 17, 2014)

I lived at Camp Carter for a while at Boz. I wish it were named after something else. Always remember, never forget. Blue skies Badger.


----------



## CDG (Dec 17, 2014)

RIP Chief.  Gone, but never forgotten.


----------

